# Making Corrugated Metal



## 8104 (Jan 17, 2010)

All,

I have been attempting to make my own corrugated metal from aluminum based upon a technique described in "Building Structures for Your Garden Railway" by Jack Verducci. Unfortunately, I am having trouble with the technique and it appears that I am unable to compress the aluminum sufficiently to get the desired effect. Is anyone familiar with this technique or can suggest an alternative approach?

Thank you,

Graeme


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is what I use from Michaels, it's a paper crimper. I t works well with aluminum cans.










This is what you get.


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Graeme, I have been using the same product as Dan. It works great, and its an inexpensive tool to throw in the mix as well. 

Here it is on Amazon in case there is not a Michaels readily available for you; 

http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-12-93...&qid=1344914334&sr=8-1&keywords=paper+crimper 

What kinds of buildings are you constructing? 

Matt


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Lawrence "Yogi" Wallace is the long time expert on Making Corrugated Aluminum Siding check out his many how-to's at "The Bellaire Depot"
http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/

a couple of other places to look are;

http://www.trainweb.org/girr/tips/tips4/cheap_siding.html

http://www.laketownandshire.net/modeling_tips/CorrugatedRoofing/CorrugatedRoofing.html


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

And if you want "Heavy Duty" then here's how 'Yogi' went about making his home built crimper, feel free to download a copy of the PDF if you like.









Lawrence "Yogi" Wallace - Home made Crimper (PDF 355KB)[/b]


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Graeme,

Sounds like the aluminum sheet is too hard - I anneal mine in a gas flame, to make it softer and then it can go through the crimper easier. Hold the (pre cut) sheet in a pair of long nosed pliers and keep it moving as it discolors turn it round to do the other end and leave to cool (doesn't take long) , then open the kitchen window to get rid of the smell you have made.


On the subject of crimpers a two handled one is much better - hold it in a vice and then you can feed the sheet in (cut it to size before crimping as well smaller ones behave better ), and hopefully it will run straight.

The following link shows my new crimper 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/24/aft/123585/afv/topic/Default.aspx


Here is one of my buildings with the corrugated metal.










Yours Peter


----------



## 8104 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you for all the great responses. 

I will try heating up the aluminum to see if that softens it enough for crimping. Since I have a lot of buildings to do, I may try the paper crimper approach as well. 

Thank you again, 

Graeme.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

For the older sheet iron look I heat my aluminum from cans on the BBQ them use the paper crimper.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Graeme 

Depending on the alloy of aluminum (3004 is common in cans) the temperature to anneal it may be in the 700-800 degree range. Be careful, as the plastic state of aluminum is very small relative to other metals. If you go too high you will have a puddle in the bottom of the BBQ. Also keep in mind that the ink/paint used on the cans may not taste too good in your fare at the next yard party. I keep considering finding a garage sale special BBQ just for annealing the cans. Do some internet searching, there is information out there on annealing aluminum cans and the specific alloys involved. 

Bob C.


----------



## Larry S. (Dec 22, 2013)

I've had good luck with Coors cans. They are nearly paper thin to begin with. 

Larry s.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Pineapple cans are galvanized inside, a little rust an they look pretty good. Still have not worked out a real good way to "un-roll" them. 

Larry


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok now you have the crimped metal for the roof or siding. What method do people use to get the roof and siding to have that rusted and aged look? Pete


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Steel wool disolved in vinegar has been discussed here. 
When I was doing On3, I used Archer Echtant (Radio Shack) on commercial corrugated foil. The acid etched a ragged rusted out look I could never carve. I used baking soda to neutralize the etch. 
All the usual disclaimers and warnings; Wear rubber gloves, have good ventilation, outdoors is best. Be sure to neutralize, humidity can revive the acids... Remember one side of soda cans has a plastic coat ... to neutralise soda acids.... er ... to prevent a reaction.... yeah that's it. 

Other wise spray paints can look mottled.... 

John


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I used the spray paint method for this building….



















-Kevin.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind is that 20 oz cans are nearly twice as thick as 12oz cans. Stay with the 12's. 

Has anyone tried the turkey roasting pans that dollar stores sell around T-Day?


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm using the roasting pans. I got the flat, low sided ones. The only ones I could find were textured on the bottom, kind of a diamond grid. I found that I cut the pan in strips and then use a pizza dough roller to flatten the strips before corrugating. They work GREAT then. Perfect siding panels in one pass through the crimper.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, all the answers are listed above. I cook my cans in the pellet stove. You need 650 degrees for a minum of 30 minutes. A high setting on my pellets stove. Yes, Coors Banquet is my brand. I have been doing it for more than a decade.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys, Those are some really neat buildings. I especially like the roll up doors!!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I like that mine, and the Eggliner engine house.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray has it right! The Hen House from the cover of AW-NUTs magazine.

Here are a couple I forgot....




























This is the product for rusting aluminum. Uusually available at Micheals craft store.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Richard's Eggliner engine house is brilliant on so many levels. Very, very clever. 

JackM


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice work on the buildings


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey Michaels just put the Sophicated Finishes on clearance. They will no longer carry them when they are go. I BOUGHT 4 SETS FOR 1/2 PRICE


----------



## Jeff Howard (Mar 2, 2014)

Try this site:http://gscalecorrugatedmetal.com


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for the link.

cat


----------

